# Scribbles. :)



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

I've been drawing a little over the summer. Nothing too great, but here they are. OH, by the way. I did use pictures of people's horses for references. Because I'm not good enough to just create horses. Haha. Lemme know what you think! 

























And just for fun... Two more non-horsey ones:


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

You are good! The first one looks about weird, the eyes are really big. But the second one is just wow (love how refined the head is and the saddle) I really like the jumping picture. Colored pencil?


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, I though the same thing about the first one. Haha. But thanks! And yep. Colored pencil. I'm not investing in lotsa fancy art stuff, cause I'm not that great. Thats why they're titled 'scribbles'. I just like to do it in my free time.


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

wow those are good if u ever need a horse to draw we have 8...let me know


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Okay!  Haha. I'll give one or two try within the next few days if you wanna post some pictures.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Anyone else wanna give me thoughts and opinions?


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i like your jumping one yu did. would you like to draw a jumping one for me please?


----------



## horsechick139 (Aug 14, 2009)

don't call your drawings scribbles they are beautiful pieces of art I LOVE the one of the jumper. I draw too! and my mom loves them,


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Id love to try drawing one for you jadeewood.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

you wanna draw my horse?


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

I dont have pics of jumping but here are a variety of me and my boy Reno


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

thoes are really good....


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

okayy, like you said you would draw some of me jumping so if i post a couple of different pictures you could you choose and draw them for me, you can do as many as you like.
if theres any chance could you do atleast one of the foal and asleast one of the coloured, thanks alot  

foal, her name is lilly.


















apache.

















IF YOU DO THIS ONE, IS THERE ANY CHANCE YOU COULD JUST DRAW ME JUMPING THE RUSTIC ARROW HEAD ICLUDING THE WINGS NEXT TO IT BUT WITHOUT HAVING THE PLANKS AND EXTRA WING INIT. THANKS


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

"IF YOU DO THIS ONE, IS THERE ANY CHANCE YOU COULD JUST DRAW ME JUMPING THE RUSTIC ARROW HEAD ICLUDING THE WINGS NEXT TO IT BUT WITHOUT HAVING THE PLANKS AND EXTRA WING INIT. THANKS"

what do you mean by this? (sorry, i'm not quite understanding what you're asking.)


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

OHH SORRY. just draw me any picture, dont worry about what i said. just do waht you like.


i absolutly love your artwork )


cant wait to see wait to see waht it turns out like


----------

